# Woven- Caron Cakes scarf



## engteacher

Used all of 1 cake except the very outer color - dark gray. 10" SampleIt. Finished length - 94" (240 cm?). Finished width - 8" (20.5 cm?). I warped the full width if the loom. 7.5 dent heddle. Texture is a tad stiff for a scarf but would make a great wrap if wider. Not sure what I am going to do with this. It was a $5 experiment. I found that my edges are neater and more consistent with a lighter wt yarn. I also learned this is a really long scarf. Color is Red Velvet (I think).


----------



## Ermdog

Gorgeous.


----------



## engteacher

Thank you.


----------



## CKnits

I was excited to see your woven scarf. I have done a couple shawls on a triloom. The red one is smaller - like a shawlette; used one skein. Like the effect of the woven colors (Caron Cakes).


----------



## willi66

Lovely


----------



## Cdambro

The scarf and shawls are pretty. It is nice to see how this yarn does woven.


----------



## wordancer

Best use I have seen for CC. Love the brown triloom one.


----------



## mama879

Well I was looking at the Caron cakes now I can see woven projects how pretty they are. 
So these are all 1 skein I wonder how 2 skeins would look and how much work lining up the colors would be?
Maybe after the holidays and the shawl I need to make the place mats and some spinning long week thank god I have it off from work. 
Thank you for sharing love the triangle loom to maybe one day.


----------



## deenashoemaker

Wow!, I like the yarn used that way, much better than knitted.


----------



## betty boivin

Very pretty! Have you tried washing it in eucalan or soak! ? It will soften up! Merry christmas!????


----------



## GrannyMo

Like the look of Caron cakes much better when they are woven like this. Thank you both for showing - set my old brain working on some ideas. I've never used this yarn, maybe it's not available in the U.K.


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Very nice!


----------



## lovey

Ditto!
It's not finished until it is wet finished, per Laura fry


betty boivin said:


> Very pretty! Have you tried washing it in eucalan or soak! ? It will soften up! Merry christmas!????


----------



## FiberQueen

I love them all! I wonder what I would do the yarn now I have an idea! Thanks


----------



## engteacher

Thank you all for your comments. I had not heard of a triangle loom. Is it adjustable or do you purchase a size you would most likely use? Yes, I soaked my scarf in Eucalan with a drop or two of hair conditioner. I would like to try a wrap with 2 similar but different colors. Maybe cookies and cream with buttercream.


----------



## Williesied

Did you use caron-cake for warp and weft? If not what did you use for warp?


----------



## Sharonrosalie

mama879 said:


> Well I was looking at the Caron cakes now I can see woven projects how pretty they are.
> So these are all 1 skein I wonder how 2 skeins would look and how much work lining up the colors would be?
> Maybe after the holidays and the shawl I need to make the place mats and some spinning long week thank god I have it off from work.
> Thank you for sharing love the triangle loom to maybe one day.


I have found that the best way to match up 2 Caron cakes is at the store. Try to find 2 cakes that are wound in the same direction. Also, try to match the ending color of one cake to the beginning color of the next cake.


----------



## sockyarn

Very well done.


----------



## engteacher

Williesied said:


> Did you use caron-cake for warp and weft? If not what did you use for warp?


Yes. All that from 1 cake. I bought 2 just in case (they were on sale $5).


----------



## mama879

Sharonrosalie said:


> I have found that the best way to match up 2 Caron cakes is at the store. Try to find 2 cakes that are wound in the same direction. Also, try to match the ending color of one cake to the beginning color of the next cake.


Very cool will check it out this week. Thank you.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Beautiful...


----------



## engteacher

mama879 said:


> Very cool will check it out this week. Thank you.


I thought of that but then when you wind the shuttle the colors will be reversed.


----------



## mama879

OK will see what I can do would like to use some Caron cakes but have put it off. Thanks.


----------



## CKnits

My ~7 ft triloom takes about 400 yds in worsted wt yarn (more if you want to add fringe or fancy edging). The brown one used two cakes (small ball left over); one cake for the red smaller shawl pictured above. My loom is home-made. You can find instructions for making a loom on the i-net or in triloom groups (ie, Yahoo Groups).


----------

